# Clausing 8530 mill - $2250  (Vancouver WA)



## Nogoingback (Dec 30, 2018)

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/d/vancouver-clausing-mill/6783118126.html


----------



## gonzo (Dec 31, 2018)

Alas! All the good deals are on the west coast. Here in Virginia ----- not so much.


----------

